

MegaHAL Turns Twenty-One - kranzky
https://medium.com/@jason_hutchens/megahal-turns-twenty-one-42837346b965

======
kranzky
I spent the last couple of weeks rewriting MegaHAL, and it's finally online
again after a brief absence.

You can talk with MegaHAL here:
[http://megahal.kranzky.com/](http://megahal.kranzky.com/)

All source is freely available on GitHub, unencumbered by a license.

The main MegaHAL repository is
[https://github.com/jasonhutchens/megahal/](https://github.com/jasonhutchens/megahal/)
It includes a console application and eight built-in personalities, including
Sherlock Holmes. And it's easy to hook into its API if you want to build
something else with it.

MegaHAL uses Sooth, which is a simple stochastic predictor, written in C but
wrapped in a Ruby gem. It's available at
[https://github.com/jasonhutchens/sooth/](https://github.com/jasonhutchens/sooth/)
MegaHAL uses five separate Sooth predictors to do its thing. You could build
other things with it.

Finally, the code for the server itself is available at
[https://github.com/jasonhutchens/megahal-
server/](https://github.com/jasonhutchens/megahal-server/) It's a Rails 4.2
app with a crappy Bootstrap theme. A basic REST api hooks things up, and a
daemonized version of MegaHAL processes the queue of jobs coming in from the
world.

Have fun, I'm looking forward to seeing how warped the online personality
becomes, and how big the brain file grows.

Share and Enjoy!

~~~
fatherbacon
I miss the old eggdrop IRC module. Anyone working on anything modern?

I still can get eggdrop and the module to compile fairly easily, and it works
for the most part but the code is fairly old and not the best.

Thanks :)

~~~
davidw
I had some fun moments hooking Megahal up to IRC myself :-)

